# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  How to say "mom" and "dad" in Arabic?
But these should be the words that babies use, not "adult" and "official" (like "father" and "mother"). In case you are interested why the question, read here: http://saloon.javaranch.com/cgi-bin/ubb ... 2&t=006008

----------

In Standard Arabic (AL-Fusha):
dad is Abee and Mom is Ummah
In colloquial Arabic:
dad is baba and mom is mama.

----------

Thanks a million!!!!   ::

----------


## Prince of Persia

in Farsi (Persian) we say Maadar to Mother and Pedar to father.
as you may know Farsi is an indo-european language and we have many similar words with european languages , but we write Farsi with arabic alphabet. 
braadar = brother
dar = door
jangal = jungle
noh=nine
na = no
do = two
bad = bad
and
.
.
..

----------


## Греческо

I see many words of Germanic languages are taken by 
Persian too. From Greek also.  
But something I noticed is that in most IndoEuropean languages, ''no'' is similar (no, net, non, nein, na, ne etc.) but in Greek ''ne'' means yes.

----------

in ethiopia you cal also say Ababa(DAD) or Amama(MOM) or enate(MOTHER) or Abba(FATHER) (but Abba mostly is used for Priests, for example Abba(Abuna) Michael)

----------


## eMAD

> In Standard Arabic (AL-Fusha):
> dad is Abee and Mom is Ummah
> In colloquial Arabic:
> dad is baba and mom is mama.

 well actually ..Dad is "abee" right..but mom is "Ummi" not Ummah.... 
- abee
- oummi
- baba,papa
- mama

----------

